# Hands On with Logitech's Harmony Touch Remote: Fewer Buttons, More Power



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been waiting for Harmony to refresh the old One for a very long time. But I have to think that putting the common playback buttons on the top of the remote is a giant FAIL. Seriously, who does this? Every remote ever made puts the buttons in the middle or toward the bottom so that your thumb can reach them easily. Putting them at the top makes the operation a two handed affair. Maybe Logitech engineers have been playing too much with their Samsung Galaxy Note phatblets after their GoogleTV bender but the rest of us want this to be a one-handed affair.

Seriously, I want to like this remote, but was this decision smart?


----------

